

David Heinemeier Hansson's Pagani Zonda HH Supercar - stanislav0
http://filer.progstr.com/1/post/2012/05/dhhs-pagani-zonda-hh-supercar.html

======
joshaidan
Here's a picture of him with the car:

[http://i-marbella.com/News/news/pagani-zonda-fest-at-
guarnie...](http://i-marbella.com/News/news/pagani-zonda-fest-at-guarnieri-
and-ascari)

------
spobo
Respect to him for realizing his dreams. We should all strive for our dreams
and take steps every day.

------
kyledrake
An ugly, expensive gas guzzler, neat.

~~~
jlgreco
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder mate.

